# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > مقاله: برنامه نویسی برای پورت های سیستم با VB

## AlgorithmX

برنامه نویسی برای پورت های سیستم با VB
----------------------------------------------------- 
پسورد فایل : algoritm
توجه : به حروف کوچک رمز عبور را وارد کنید
-----------------------------------------------------
گروهک نرم افزاری Algoritm

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

پسورد با حرف کوچک شروع می شود. algoritm

----------


## samin computer co

مرسی عزیزم خیلی به درد می خوره ولی اگه lpt شم می ذاشتی خیلی خوب بود

----------

